# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Sponsor Banner

## DrWho42

henlo! i commissioned @LaurenFoxWrites to do a top page banner (728x90) for the review website, _Science Fiction and Other Suspect Ruminations_ or _SFRuminations_ for short. 

i wanted to redeem the sponsor ad but haven't received a response just yet.

----------


## DrWho42

did anyone ever ad the banner to the rotation?

----------


## DrWho42

hey! was this ever added?

----------

